
Ask HN: When management say they want something to happen repeatedly, does it? - andrewstuart
I worked at several companies where management ask for something to happen, either as a once off or as a continuous thing.<p>Often as not it would happen once or twice but never again.<p>Is this a familiar experience for anyone else?
======
gridscomputing
If they have to repeat themselves, it's probably not going to happen. Or
management simply likes the sound of their own voice.

------
RNeff
Whatever you reward, you get more of. Not what you say you want.

